# het even warm



## mia0815

Onzeker is als je iets gaat doen en je weet niet of het gaat lukken.
Daar horen vaak ook angstige kriebels in je buik bij. Een liedje moeten zingen juist als je verkoufen bent. Maar ook afzwemmer voor je diploma of een toets maken op school.
Daar kun ie best wat onzeker van worden  of het even warm van krijgen.

Ik Voel Me...Een boek vol emoties. by Pimm van Hest & Iris Compiet

Does 'warmth' here means feeling hot in the face?
Please help. Thank you.


----------



## bibibiben

Waarschijnlijk:
Ik kreeg het er warm van = het zweet brak me uit = I broke in a cold sweat.


----------



## ThomasK

Een afzwemmer? Pardon??? Ik merk dat het heel gangbaar is, maar ik kan niet raden wat het precies is. Een prestatie???


----------



## bibibiben

Waarschijnlijk wordt _afzwemmen _bedoeld, niet _afzwemmer_. Toch kan ik me voorstellen dat je iemand die afzwemt voor zijn diploma kortheidshalve aanduidt met _afzwemmer_. Staat niet in het woordenboek, maar heeft al wel treffers op Google.


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, treffers op Google, maar ik moet bekennnen dat het mij nog niet duidelijk wordt wat dan precies 'afzwemmen' is... Sorry.


----------



## bibibiben

Waarschijnlijk is _afrijden _dan ook onbekend? Voorvoegsel _af_ heeft in _afrijden_ en _afzwemmen _nog steeds de bijgedachte van _ten einde_, maar de kern is dat de voltooiing ook een afsluiting inhoudt, waarvan een diploma of certificaat vervolgens het bewijs is. _Afzwemmen voor een diploma_ kan daarom ook wel worden ingekort tot _afzwemmen_. Tenzij je het diploma specificeert: _afzwemmen voor (diploma) A_. In Nederland een bekend begrip, maar wellicht in Vlaanderen niet?


----------



## eno2

Ik begreep 'afzwemmen voor je diploma' onmiddellijk maar afzwemmer is grammatisch fout. 


mia0815 said:


> Does 'warmth' here means feeling hot in the face?


Here?
Je geeft de zin niet waarin 'warmth' gebruikt wordt. 
Wat vraag je? Overzetting naar Engels of van Engels?


----------

